# Catfish tournament: 10 april, chattahoochee river: Franklin landing



## brother hilljack (Mar 29, 2010)

*CATFISH TOURNAMENT: 10 APRIL, CHATTAHOOCHEE RIVER: FRANKLIN LANDING *

United States Catfish Association on FacebookCATFISH TOURNAMENT!!
A FUN FILLED DAY OF CATFISHING, BROTHERHOOD, AND COMPETITION PROVIDING YOU WITH THE OPPORTUNITY TO SHOWCASE YOUR SKILLS AS A CATFISHERMAN! 
WHO’S INVITED: CLUB MEMBERS
WHAT: CATFISH TOURNAMENT
WHEN: 10 APRIL 2010 8 AM – 4 PM. Registration will begin at 7 AM at the boat ramp.
WHERE: FRANKLIN LANDING, CHATTAHOOCHEE RIVER, AL
Location: From Eufaula, south on US Highway 431 approximately 5 miles, left on Alabama State Highway 95, south on Alabama Highway 95 approximately 4 miles, left on Henry County Road 97, south on County Road 97 approximately 12 miles to Alabama Highway 10, left on Alabama Highway 10, east on Alabama Highway approximately 1-1/2 miles, left into Franklin Landing
ENTRY FEE: $50.00 PER TEAM
For questions and complete rules, please visit my website www.hilljackcatfishing.com , email me at shane.hilljack.smith@googlemail.com or phone at 706-341-5090.
To ensure the progression of our sport, all fish weighed in WILL become property of the event directors and WILL be released at the launch site. 
All participants are responsible for ensuring that they are in accordance with all rules/regulations imposed by the state in which they are lisenced. If the event ramp requires a launch fee, then it is the responsibility of the participant to pay those fees.HillJack Catfishing is dedicated to the promotion and progression of the sport of Catfishing. We take pride in our efforts to promote conservation of this valuable resource. 
Volunteers to help run this competition would be welcome!
IF YOU WOULD BE INTERESTED IN SPONSORING THIS EVENT, PLEASE CONTACT ME AS SOON AS POSSIBLE!!


----------



## country31780 (Mar 29, 2010)

had a blast this weekend  man you guys know how to make people feel welcome and fit in thanks alot.... and we caught some fish   guess our luck might be headed in the right direction now (LOL) hope to see some new faces at this one .....  there should be some good fishing    ..... cant wait maybe one of the hilljacks can catch a new  ga state record on this one (you never know )


----------



## j_seph (Mar 29, 2010)

Hopefully ole Shane can catch that state record. The man has paid his dues and put forth the effort for sure.


----------



## country31780 (Mar 29, 2010)

dont put it past him!!!!!!!! he gets kinda quiet at the weigh in when he has a hog in tha boatyou never know what he will drag up from tha bottom of the hooch


----------



## btt202 (Mar 29, 2010)

I sit there in 1st place and then the last 3 weigh in an put me down to 4th. Dang..... But i was in the money. I always place at bulldog...


----------



## country31780 (Mar 29, 2010)

yeah we was looking at around maybe 4th  at the first of it  lol but they  waited till the end to put us down       had a blast


----------



## brother hilljack (Mar 29, 2010)

Fishing will sure be interesting at this one.

Speaking of paying my dues. I just ordered myself a Sea Ark Pro Cat 240!! It will be here in about 6 weeks. Hopefully I have finally kicked the HillJack curse!!


----------



## brother hilljack (Mar 29, 2010)

here it is


----------



## j_seph (Mar 29, 2010)

brother hilljack said:


> Fishing will sure be interesting at this one.
> 
> Speaking of paying my dues. I just ordered myself a Sea Ark Pro Cat 240!! It will be here in about 6 weeks. Hopefully I have finally kicked the HillJack curse!!



Wowwie baby! I wanna ride me first please please I'm jealous for sure. Now will call ya brother Seajack


----------



## country31780 (Mar 29, 2010)

ewwwwwwwwwwwwwww   weeeeeeeeeeeeeeee   with all that big cat money         !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!           congrads on that man cant wait to see it


----------



## brother hilljack (Mar 29, 2010)

It is going to be sweet!!!


----------



## btt202 (Mar 29, 2010)

Like The Boat Brother But I would have to buy it some where else. I would not buy a loaf of bread from them people....and Alot of other people want shop there


----------



## btt202 (Mar 29, 2010)

I can see Shane on the CATFISH TOURNAMENT TRAIL after uncle sam retires him.


----------



## brother hilljack (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks Dwayne. I can't complain, they treated me real good. Great price on the boat and accessories.


----------



## Rodbender (Apr 2, 2010)

*Franklin landing*

Does anyone have any tips or advice about this part of the river that they would like to share.


----------



## country31780 (Apr 2, 2010)

Rodbender said:


> Does anyone have any tips or advice about this part of the river that they would like to share.



good luck  mr. rodbender   you will win this one........... i feel it     (or it could be gas)


----------



## brother hilljack (Apr 2, 2010)

sounds like a conspiracy brewing between country and the rod bender!!!!


----------



## country31780 (Apr 5, 2010)

yeah i think its time to turn it on up !!!!!!!!!!!!!  team rodbender is back (LOL)


----------



## brother hilljack (Apr 5, 2010)

Man o man who picked this spot. Its FAR and I don't like it......................that is primarily because all I caught were small fish!!!

Water temps ranged from 58-63 depending on time/depth. Current was none when I was fishing. Seemed like the fish that were biting (very small) were hanging out in the middle of the river. I caught 7-8 fish, but nothing over 2 pounds. I was very disappointed and I hope that when they are generating the bite is better. Did not see a single skipjack or shad while there so you better bring your own bait!!!


----------



## country31780 (Apr 6, 2010)

wellwellwell!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brother hilljack (Apr 7, 2010)

Don't count me out brother. I will have some fish at the scales!!! Good luck to all that fish


----------



## country31780 (Apr 7, 2010)

brother hilljack said:


> Don't count me out brother. I will have some fish at the scales!!! Good luck to all that fish




so what location we fishing   i'll follow you  just keep it under 40 so i can keep ya in sight


----------



## brother hilljack (Apr 7, 2010)

I sure seen some pictures of some NICE cats caught today on this stretch of river.................my o my what have i done


----------



## j_seph (Apr 11, 2010)

Great tournament guys, enjoyed the hospitality, enjoyed a good supper on ya'lls behalf
Hopefully we can get down to another one or 2. Might of been a good thing my regular partner had to work or it might of been a little worse on you guys. Thanks again for the hospitality.


----------



## btt202 (Apr 11, 2010)

Hate I missed this one ....


----------



## doodleflop (Apr 11, 2010)

Thanks alot guys. It was nice meeting everyone and enjoying good clean fellowship. Like j_seph said thanks for dinner and maby I can see everyone at another tournament.


----------



## brother hilljack (Apr 12, 2010)

What a great event! Almost every team brought 20 plus pounds of catfish to the scales. Thanks to everyone who come out to fish. 

HillJack catfishing would like to welcome its new team of:

Hold'em Hook!!! Great to see Joe and Matt fishing with the HillJacks. 

I will have the complete results posted on the hilljack catfishing website later today.


----------



## brother hilljack (Apr 12, 2010)

dory man said:


> Thanks alot guys. It was nice meeting everyone and enjoying good clean fellowship. Like j_seph said thanks for dinner and maby I can see everyone at another tournament.



Great tournament guys! I was sure happy to meet you Matt and I know Joe talked smack the whole way home . Hope you all make it down for another event soon


----------



## brother hilljack (Apr 12, 2010)

*here are a few photos of the winners*

Don't get to cocky J_seph.....................I am calling this beginners luck!!! Glad to see you all fishing with the HillJacks!

Oh and I will throw in the HillJack photo just for fun!!


----------



## country31780 (Apr 12, 2010)

man i should have held mine better !!!!!that way he would have been looking like a thirty pounder!!!!!!!!  i guess we should have fished the whole time  we was loaded up 1.5 before the end time ...... guess we will have to go ahead and start fishing with more than four rods also ......TIME TO TURN IT ON UP BOYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS      tha new guys are watching (LOL)


----------

